# 26" Imp Cyl bbl Cut Down To 18.5" What is Resultin



## ctkenc (Jun 9, 2009)

If I have my 26" Impr Cyl bbl cut down to 18.5 "'s what Choke equivalent would it then be?
Or, do I have to have some form of a Choke installed ... I hope not as I will just stick it in a Closet and hope like Hell I never have to use it for that HD purpose .

I have a brand new Remington Wingmaster bbl for the Gun , for Hunting etc so when not used with that bbl I thought I'd mount the old Bbl on it, cut down to 18.5"
Thanks


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess that would be your true cylinder bore, really, you need to ask? Unless "Super Open Imp Cyl" sounds deadlier...........


----------

